# archery in or near Seattle



## nockpoint (Dec 16, 2007)

Anyone know of any indoor or outdoor archery ranges in or around the Seattle vicinity?

Thanks in advance.
:darkbeer:


----------



## josharcher (Apr 23, 2005)

*Go outside and shoot*

North or South end? You can check out Washington State Archery Association @ 
http://washingtonarchery.org/ 
for more info


----------



## clicker7 (Nov 5, 2005)

Yes, 

Seattle -- Nockpoint Archery

Olympia -- Olympic Archery

Mount Vernon -- Riverside Archery


Here's a link to public ranges around Seattle:

http://washingtonarchery.org/Shop Info for Web.htm


Joseph


----------



## nockpoint (Dec 16, 2007)

clicker7 said:


> Yes,
> 
> Seattle -- Nockpoint Archery
> 
> ...


Thanks Joseph, this is the exact type of information that we were looking for. Hopefully, I'll get some serious practice time in before the indoor season starts.

cheers!
:darkbeer:


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Ditto all the above.

The nearest-to-Seattle full sized outdoor FITA range is the Kenmore Range at: 

http://www.kenmorerange.com/ 

To use the FITA range, however, you need to become a member and attend Orientation and an Archery Committee meeting in order to obtain a special use permit.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Also check out the WSAA monthly news letter/bulletin for a list of shoots. You may find that the indoor season is well under-way! 

http://washingtonarchery.org/quivers.htm


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

just to throw the info out there Olimpic archery is no longer lol 

i guess they are doing a remodel but for now they are out of bussiness


----------



## Shawnjez (Jan 23, 2010)

Also check out the Emerald City Archers for events. We advocate for archery in Seattle Parks.


----------

